# 2015 Zuke on a Low Country



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

vent it yes.
why not aluminum?


----------



## Raven (Sep 12, 2015)

anytide said:


> vent it yes.
> why not aluminum?


I run shallow a lot and want it to last more than a month. Lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yup, sometimes the bottom is too close to the top.
banging a soft prop around is a little easier on the motor and cheeper.


----------



## Raven (Sep 12, 2015)

After talking with the guys at PT, I got a new 1/4 drill bit and vented the prop. It's my own fault for not doing the research on props for the 25/30 2015 Suzuki. Looking back I would have gotten a 30/40 Etech. I still might.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Raven said:


> After talking with the guys at PT, I got a new 1/4 drill bit and vented the prop. It's my own fault for not doing the research on props for the 25/30 2015 Suzuki. Looking back I would have gotten a 30/40 Etech. I still might.


It's a shame there aren't more prop options for the zukes. They really are great motors. I love my 20.


----------

